# Finnishing a breakfast bar



## scaff (Mar 15, 2010)

I had had a good look around but cannot find the answer which must be real simple :wacko: ,

I'm finnishing the end of a breaskfast bar with a curve which I'm not confident in doing free hand but don't seem to be able to find a jig for this, so what's the best solution ?


Cheers all


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can make a one time jig for that job,,just take some plywood and take the black plate off your router and put it on the plywood, mark the holes to mount the plywood to the bottom of your router and drill out a center hole for the bit , mark the point on the plywood for a small nail to pivot on, if you don't want to drill a hole for the nail just stick down some 1/4" thick scrap wood and then use it along with the pin/nail..

=======





scaff said:


> I had had a good look around but cannot find the answer which must be real simple :wacko: ,
> 
> I'm finnishing the end of a breaskfast bar with a curve which I'm not confident in doing free hand but don't seem to be able to find a jig for this, so what's the best solution ?
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

scaff said:


> I had had a good look around but cannot find the answer which must be real simple :wacko: ,
> 
> I'm finnishing the end of a breaskfast bar with a curve which I'm not confident in doing free hand but don't seem to be able to find a jig for this, so what's the best solution ?
> 
> ...


Hi Scaff?

Take a long thin piece of scrap and string it like an archery bow so the arc is the one you need. Use it to draw your arc then cut it with a jig saw or band saw. You can then use a router on a centring jig to mold your breakfast island. A centring jig in this instance can be a piece of 1x3 with a centre hole and a second hole for a brass template guide to centre a 1/4" spiral router bit in the other end. You remove the majority of material with the jig saw and the final smoothing cut is done with the router.


----------



## scaff (Mar 15, 2010)

Well guy's thanks for the advice ! bobj3 you set the idea in my mind so when I got to the job ( well that part ) I had a basis to work on. I ended up using a piece of flooring 12mm that I'm fitting in the property, I didn't remove the plate from the router as the plunge was enough and I found some bolt's to fit.

Started off drilling holes sinking the bolts and working from the futherst end which produced a very shallow curve, after some adjustment managed to find a working arc, and I have added some pic's to show the outcome. Oh and the breakfast bar 900mm was too wide in the end so it eneded as a 616 worktop ( Yeh more work finninshing it !! )

I'm Happy :yes4:


----------

